# UFC sketches out future fights for mixed martial arts circuit



## Andrew Green (Apr 30, 2006)

> UFC 60: Hughes vs. Gracie is Dana White's immediate priority but the Ultimate Fighting Championship president has already mapped out mixed martial arts plans for the rest of the year.
> Look for a Tim Sylvia-Andrei Arlovski rematch, Forrest Griffin taking over for the injured Tito Ortiz against veteran Ken Shamrock, Canadian David (The Crow) Loiseau facing a heavily touted UFC newcomer, and major changes to the fourth season of The Ultimate Fighter.
> Also, Hughes will defend his welterweight title against Montreal's Georges St. Pierre later this year.


 
 More: http://www.canada.com/topics/sports/story.html?id=af7233a8-a66e-416e-b1eb-3dfbf98c695b&k=18732


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 30, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> More: http://www.canada.com/topics/sports/story.html?id=af7233a8-a66e-416e-b1eb-3dfbf98c695b&k=18732




I thought Tito decided to go ahead and fight Ken?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 30, 2006)

He did, but this article is a few days old.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 30, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I thought Tito decided to go ahead and fight Ken?


 
Yeah, I think 'cause he thinks Forrest Griffin would whup up on Mr. Shamrock, ala Rich Franklin........


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 30, 2006)

Tito does plan to fight he does not want to pass the money up for the fight. And does want to fight Shamrock agin 2 good reasons to make the fight happen agin. Both have had recent injuries So they both will be healing then training


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 30, 2006)

Tito's contract says he has to win his last, and his next fight then he gets a title fight.  Ken, he's pretty sure he can beat as he dominated last time.  If he let Forrest have the fight (and I think Forrest would have won) He might not get a fight he's as sure he can win.


There may also be more money in a Shamrock fight, depends on his contract.  Not to mention that against someone else he probably wouldn't be on the main card unless he was in a title fight, which he won't be.

Fighting Ken is a good business decission, and probably one he wants personally.


----------

